# 25 years ago- Operation Ghost Rider



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2010)

Today is the 25th anniversary of Operation Ghost Rider. Ten F-111Es from the 20th TFW at Upper Heyford took off with eight 500 lb retard practice bombs to attack a simulated airfield target south of CFB Goose Bay, in Newfoundland. What it turned out to be was a rehearsal for the raid on Libya that would take place in April of 1986, although the crews and personnel didn't know it at the time. 

There is some irony to this as the 20th TFW was stationed at Wheelus Field in Libya for a few years prior to deployment to Upper Heyford.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that is pretty Ironic.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 18, 2010)

From the 20th TFW history:


> During the early hours of 16 October 1985 the 20th TFW received a no notice tasking to bomb a target 2,400 miles away in Goose Bay, Labrador within 46 hours. At the time this was the longest tactical air mission ever attempted. This exercise was code named Ghost Rider and was a complete success. It demonstrated the F-111's ability to project its capabilities over great distances. Although not known at the time, this mission was the dress rehearsal for the retaliatory strike on Libya on 14 April 1986 in response to its State Sponsored Terrorism.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 24, 2010)

Heck, that long ago!?! I must be getting old !


----------



## evangilder (Oct 24, 2010)

That makes 2 of us, Terry.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 26, 2010)

Make that three. I remember hearing about the strike on Libya like it was yesterday.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 27, 2010)

I know I will never forget it.


----------

